# KVM: CDROM boot failure 0003 with virtio

## VinzC

Hi.

I get an error from KVM (version 82 currently) whenever I want to boot an ISO image using the extended -drive syntax, as follows:

```
kvm -drive media=cdrom,if=virtio,file=./kubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso
```

Here's the error:

```
ata1 master : QEMU DVD-ROM ATAPI-4 CD-Rom/DVD-Rom

Press F12 for boot menu.

Booting from Hard Disk...

Boot failed: could not read the boot disk

Booting from Floppy...

Boot failed: could not read the boot disk

Booting from CD-Rom...

CDROM boot failure code : 0003

Boot failed: could not read the boot disk

FATAL: No bootable device.
```

I managed to add a dummy virtual disk as ATA master but it doesn't help either as the dummy disk gets tied to an ata0 master, the ISO still being tied to ata1 master. I must use the older -cdrom syntax to boot an ISO image.

Did I miss something?

----------

## Mad Merlin

Did you try adding in the boot=on for the -drive option, ie:

```
kvm -drive media=cdrom,if=virtio,file=./kubuntu-9.04-beta-desktop-amd64.iso,boot=on
```

----------

## VinzC

 *Mad Merlin wrote:*   

> Did you try adding in the boot=on for the -drive option

 

Yup, no change.

----------

